# Macanudo '68 event in NC



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, just got home from the Macanudo event at our NEW local Cigar Bar!





Had a great time!!



Chris and Jacob



Chris and his wife



Skills and Brigner



Chris won TWO hats and Jacob won the Box of Mac '68 'Bustos during the raffle!!!!



It was a GREAT NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Skills (Jul 24, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> Well, just got home from the Macanudo event at our NEW local Cigar Bar!
> 
> Had a great time!!
> 
> ...


Yes, It was a great night! Great Smokes, Great Bar, and Great Friends.You can't ask for more!


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

And our local B&M Owner - The man himself!!


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures.*:tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Where in NC is this bar?


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Mmmmm Guinness.:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RJT said:


> Where in NC is this bar?


It is in Fayetteville...

*The SpeakEasy*
http://www.speakeasync.com/index.php

3983 Sycamore Dairy Road
Fayetteville, NC 28303
[email protected]

or email

Beth Perry, Operations Manager

[email protected]


----------

